# HELP!!! My alarm keeps going off while driving!



## dasluga4life (Apr 5, 2011)

I put a Viper 5901 in boys 2006 Altima using the Flash Logic FLCAN bypass. Everything seemed to work out fine however the same night while I was driving the alarm went off when I made a breif stop (while the car was still running). I unarmed it and drove off and it went off again. Nothing happened for the remainder of the night. The next morning (yesterday) my car would not go out of park until I over ride it. However that afternoon everything worked fine, it came out of park and the alarm did not go off while driving. This morning and this afternoon the car would not come out of park once again and went off while I started to drive it. I do not know where to start. Do you think it is the door triggers? They are akll don threw the bypass and work fine. Or do you think I mixed up one of the ignition wires because the starter and the ignition1 wire are both red/black but I had to cut the starter wire in half so I do not see why that would of messed up because the car still starts fine with the remote starter and the key. I am confused. I just need some pointers before I got back under the dash tonight. THANKS


----------

